# FSU V/s columbia University ( NY)



## Dipesh (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
    Just very curious to know which one is a better school... Columbia  univeristy (NY) or FSU... I know Columbia is expensive than FSU


----------



## Trespasser (Mar 18, 2005)

Film programs aside, Columbia is definitely better than FSU, but I don't know enough about their film programs to judge whether or not one school is better than the other.


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 19, 2005)

Columbia wins all the student academy awards on a regular basis...by far more than NYU or USC.

Columbia is top...however, they are great directors and writers...technically, Columbia university is not top notch.

If youw ant to write and Direct, I would recommend it...if you are really interested in sound, cinematography, editing etc, I'd recommend NYU or USC/UCLA.

However, there is always a possibility of colaboration with other film schools (Columbia with NYU/SVA)


----------



## rattle221 (Mar 25, 2005)

Okay, so the above post doesn't really know much. I have followed many of the film programs around the country for the past 5 years. Here's the lowdown between the two schools (remember though I attend FSU; just transferred this year into the program from Chapman University)

Columbia is a great writing and directing program. But their BFA program is nothing! I know this from a professor of mine who did her studies there. The MFA program is great for writers and directors. Columbia consistantly has been winning alot of first place awards.

FSU on the other hand, while the MFA program is the baby, it is probably the best undergrad program in the country. Check into it and you'll soon agree. Its cheaper and they pay for all of your films to be made. Also, while Columbia may be winning alot of first place awards, FSU has been winning the 2nd and 3rd places. (Look at the student oscars froma  year ago - columbia 1st, FSU 2nd AND 3rd) Also, FSU won 5 student emmys in one year (never has happened before). And the DGA just recognized FSU as the top film school, along with DeNiro, Demme, Lansing, etc. They looked at all of the top film programs, narrowed the list down to 3 and chose FSU.


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 25, 2005)

NYU undergrad is BETTER>

hahaha

ok FSU, and COlumbia are both good.


----------



## rattle221 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm not so sure I'd say NYU undergrad is better. Go look at recent awards. FSU is kicking alot of people's asses. 

But can you really rank film schools in a system like that? I don't think so. Theres too many variables between the programs. You just have to find the one that fits you best.


----------



## Trespasser (Mar 26, 2005)

> Originally posted by rattle221:
> You just have to find the one that fits you best.



I completely agree. Just because one school is winning more festivals than another doesn't make it better. If a team of, let's say, 5 creative, technically competent, intelligent, and ambitious filmmakers went to a film school (or even a non-film school) and made a film they could just as easily win those awards. Those groups of individuals winning those awards are no way representative of the school as a whole.


----------



## rattle221 (Mar 27, 2005)

Actually awards in a large multitude would matter. If a school is consistantly, year after year after year winning big awards then its not just a small group of students. There must be something also right about what the faculty and the program is doing. Do your research.


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 27, 2005)

I was just teasing you guys

I LOVE NYU, its the best school for me, I can do dream projects like NOISE in my third semester (check out pics here    http://homepage.mac.com/krisztian/PhotoAlbum1.html)

and it got great students, teachers and location.

I am sure FSU is as good, but just not for me...maybe


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 27, 2005)

and in the end its the student who makes the movies, not the film school


----------



## Trespasser (Mar 27, 2005)

research or no research, going to a specific film school isn't going to guarentee you success, or make you a great filmmaker. That's just common sense. Awards (consistent or not) may have a reflection on the professors there, but it's not a representative of student success. You're absolutely right Hoeks, it's the student who makes the movies, not the film school. I could go to any school, and still make a better film than anyone who's attending a "prestigious" school.


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 27, 2005)

one thing a prestigious and big film school has are hundreds of films each semester to crew on...every weekend one if you want.

that does help a lot


----------

